# do you buy physical or digital games?



## HungryForCereal (Sep 5, 2017)

most of the time i buy the digital version as i find it better for me since there will be no chance i could misplace the games since i have a bad habit of misplacing everything i use. im not really a collect & display type of person too. i know some people like buying physical games and display the boxes but nah, not my thing.


----------



## JCnator (Sep 5, 2017)

I decide to go either physical or digital on a per game basis. Depends on how well the game answers to the two following questions.


Is the file size of the actual game is less than 5% of the maximum capacity of my current storage medium?
Does the game suit for impromptu short-burst gaming sessions throughout the entire console lifespan, even after completing the game?

If I answer "yes" to both of them, then I will definitely go digital for that title. Otherwise, I might consider getting physical over the downloadable version.


----------



## KimixD (Sep 5, 2017)

Physical, always


----------



## Cress (Sep 5, 2017)

Physical so I can lick the Switch cartridges


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 5, 2017)

I do a mix of both depending on if I can get to the store or not. I am running out of space though so I need to do only physical from now on besides Pok?mon Silver


----------



## Squidward (Sep 5, 2017)

There aren't many physical copies available here anymore so if I'm buying, I just buy digital


----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 5, 2017)

I buy physical copies because there is an accomplished feeling about buying a game and holding it in hand. Of course if it was like an old game such as Chrono Trigger I would buy the digital copy. 

Although for music it's completely reversed; I buy the digital copy rather than the physical. I kinda feel like that's pretty much everyone else too.


----------



## Loriii (Sep 5, 2017)

Physical. Only time I buy digital is when the game doesn't have a hard copy or I want another of the same game so I won't need to change cartridges every now and then, usually online games like Mario Kart or Splatoon. 

This is also the reason why Sonic Mania CE, despite of the awesome goodies/collectibles included, doesn't interest me.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2017)

digital for laptop/pc gaming, physical for 3ds/other consoles i might have mostly unless there is some VC shop game i want


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 5, 2017)

I buy retail copies for pretty much anything (games, movies, music, etc.) because

1. They're easier to keep track of
2. You dont have to worry about losing them if your device breaks
3. They're a lot easier to organize.
4. They don't take up any storage beyond what is saved on the device.

This is why I have so many records and VHS tapes


----------



## Keldi (Sep 5, 2017)

Physical, and rarely digital. I don't want to beat Etrian Odyssey Untold TMG and end up somehow breaking my 3ds. >: (


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 5, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I buy retail copies for pretty much anything (games, movies, music, etc.) because
> 
> 1. They're easier to keep track of
> 2. You dont have to worry about losing them if your device breaks
> ...


Aheeem don't you also mean 64 cartridges too?
But if I can then physical it makes it so much more special!


----------



## Cou (Sep 5, 2017)

lately ive been getting digital because i been just getting games on whim and no time to go to a store


----------



## Hyoon (Sep 6, 2017)

I usually buy physical just because I like the packaging and kinda keeping the boxes in a library kinda shelf. But now that you mention misplacing thing, maybe I should switch to digital. I misplaced my Pokemon X copy somewhere and it has haunted me ever since...


----------



## Tao (Sep 6, 2017)

Depends.


For console exclusives, I'll go physical...Unless it's digital only I guess, but I can't think of any examples of that. That way if I don't like it, I can at least get rid of it.


For multiplatform/PC only titles I'll go digital...Unless I REALLY like the game and a physical version does exist (usually on console), where I'll probably end up getting one of each (one for collection sake, one for convenience).

I'll most likely buy one first and get the other on sale though, I'm not buying 2 copies of the same game at full price.



With physical storage space being an issue, it both helps to keep that down and have my physical collection consist of only what *I* consider to be quality games.


----------



## Joy (Sep 6, 2017)

Physical if it's available.


----------



## NGG (Sep 6, 2017)

I have a digital copy of ACNL, and I'm mixed on games for my kids. I worry about how much space there is for games, and also I wonder if, say, we end up with two Switches for all of us to share, if a kid could take a cartridge and switch from switch to switch (LOL) without any trouble. If that's the case, then I'll need to buy physical copies of the games.

On the other hand, my younger child is only 8 and these game cartridges are really small. They'd be easy to lose. The consoles don't get lost.

It's an internal debate I've been having. Very timely question!


----------



## kelpy (Sep 6, 2017)

i love physical but digital is convenient so i buy them too sometimes cause im too lazy ahah


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 7, 2017)

I always buy physical copies. One of my friends had me on about it saying it's a portable console so why buy not-so-portable games?  But I like looking at a physical collection of games, and the feeling of putting in a physical cartridge makes me feel good. Plus you can usually get physical copies much cheaper, especially if you buy secondhand.


----------



## ashlif (Sep 7, 2017)

I mostly buy physical copies due to always being by the gamestore with money on me. I sometimes buy digital if I can't buy it at stores if I can't find the exact game I want.


----------



## goro (Sep 7, 2017)

both, but i tend to usually go with physical


----------



## GrayScreen (Sep 7, 2017)

Physical if at all possible. I hate the idea of media being tied to an account, because I stand to lose everything if I'm hacked. However, I hate leaving my house for almost any reason, so I buy digital if I feel like hermit-ing it up.


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 7, 2017)

I try to buy physical but I have more digital games than physical because I am impatient and lazy to go to the store lol


----------



## Static_Luver (Sep 9, 2017)

I prefer having the physical copies for 3DS game. I like being able to look and hold the little cartridge in my hand as well as having the box art. Also, if I ever lost my 3DS (though hopefully that won't happen), the only game I would lose would be the one inside it. Rather than losing all my games on my 3DS that are digital. As for PC games, it is all digital.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 9, 2017)

almost always physical. I like tangible things.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 9, 2017)

Physical copies if I can help it. But if the digital version is going for a better price, I def can't turn that down.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 11, 2017)

a bit of both, leaning to digital though


----------



## Ankhakitty (Sep 15, 2017)

I like buying physical whenever possible for games I want because if my 3DS's SD card gets corrupted, in most cases, I can recover the save data as it's usually on the gamecard and not SD card. My friend lost his save data because he had almost all his game's save data on his SD card (because his 3DS died from water damage, twice on the same 3DS), and therefore was locked to his NNID and he couldn't play them on his sister's 3DS. Where I usually shop for games, I can usually get hard copies for cheaper than what Nintendo has the eShop's game prices at. I don't collect games to display the box art of them. Furthermore, for Xbox series systems, if you buy the games for it on their online shop, you can't play them offline for whatever reason you don't have Internet access but have electricity and a TV to play them on. If you have the disc version, you can play them offline too. (Microsoft, I hate you even though you made my favorite Windows OS version, Windows 7...) Those are the various possible advantages of buying hardcopies of games instead of the digital versions. Of course, some games can only be bought digitally, but I have no negativity to that way of releasing said games like that. And if it's a GOOD game I enjoy, hey, it's a win for me.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 15, 2017)

95% of my games are digital for several reasons. There aren't many stores that sell games near where I live, so I don't see any value in driving 45 minutes - 1 hour just to buy a game & then drive all the way back. I also enjoy having my games on the system so I don't have to swap cartridges/discs/whatever. I also don't like owning the cases. Any way I can cut back on having needless plastic taking up space in my house, I'm down.


----------



## Goyoku (Sep 17, 2017)

For the 3DS, I prefer digital but there's no space on my SD card anymore, so physical. For the Wii, physical most of the time, and PC is full of digital software.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 19, 2017)

I prefer physical copies of games. But I'll buy digital copies if it's the only way to get something or if it's on sale for a really great price.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 21, 2017)

I prefer digital. Sometimes physical if I run out of space.


----------



## hestu (Sep 25, 2017)

I prefer physical copies for sure, but I don't have anything against electronic versions.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 27, 2017)

If I'm unsure about a game I will buy the physical copy but if I'm absolutely sure that I'd love it and wouldn't want to sell it later, I go for digital copies.


----------



## Romaki (Sep 28, 2017)

I buy them digital because it's extremely cheap and I don't have to use "my" money.


----------



## Huseyin (Sep 28, 2017)

Always physical. Love displaying them in my room. Only digital when there is no physical copy (like Ace attorney: Spirit of justice) or I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Octaviian (Oct 1, 2017)

Physical, always.
The only games I like digital are Virtual Console. Otherwise, I like to own an actual copy of the game. Building a collection of games on my shelf is rewarding.


----------



## amazonevan19 (Oct 2, 2017)

Only physical, except if it's a digital exclusive. I've heard so many horror stories about data corruption with digital games, not to mention how much space they take up and how Nintendo is so bad about data transferring. Would rather have the peace of mind of having my games still be ok even if my console somehow gets rekt.


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 5, 2017)

I like physical for almost everything, as I feel a lot more secure having a tangible copy of the game that I can hold and use! the only exception is sims 3/4 expansion packs because it's just far easier to buy the digital versions of those <3


----------



## Garrett (Oct 5, 2017)

I like a mix. Physical for single player games, digital for multiplayer games (and puzzle). 

Animal Crossing for Switch will be digital for me, like my New Leaf game.


----------



## Jhin (Oct 12, 2017)

Physical all the way! I've had a bad history with some devices corrupting, and I enjoy getting cool special edition packs of physical games. But if it's digital exclusive then I'll get it, albeit begrudgingly.


----------



## Eudial (Oct 12, 2017)

I prefer physical copies. I'll only get a digital copy of a game if it's the only option.


----------



## KnoxUK (Oct 12, 2017)

I tend to always buy physical, but it depends on the product. I really wanted Sonic Mania as a physical copy, but there is none so I settled with digital.


----------



## davidlblack (Oct 13, 2017)

Physical.
I have a friend who tried to system transfer from 2DS to New 3DS XL and something got messed up, resulting in the loss of all his digital game save data. (still had the games downloaded but lost the save files.)


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Oct 13, 2017)

Physical when possible.


Physical Pros:Physical Cons:No storage space needed.Requires faffing about with cards/discs.You can actually visualise your "collection".Delivery times (or going to a shop).Usually works out cheaper.Could get scratched if it's a disc and you're a complete moron.Easy to sell second-hand or lend to someone.It's not going to magically disappear if some company decides it should.


----------



## Nena (Oct 14, 2017)

More digital than physical even tho right now I'm really leaning towards digital animal crossing new leaf for my 2ds xl since I have a 32gig in it. Just not sure yet I don't want to use my cartridge from my 3ds on my 2ds. I want 2 towns


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 14, 2017)

Mostly physical copies, as I just prefer them over digital copies.


----------



## CapnChazzy (Oct 15, 2017)

Digital for PC games, Physical for all others.


----------



## meo (Oct 20, 2017)

Depends. For console/handheld? Physical typically. Occasionally digitally.
For PC, digital...steam.


----------



## SolarInferno (Oct 23, 2017)

Generally digital for most PC games, unless they come with limited edition items or are the same price at retail as digital - most PC games are redeemable on Steam anyway, and you don't get anything more than a Steam key and maybe an install disk (which then needs Steam to run). I've had some really good physical bargains though at retail, in local GAME shops, and on Amazon. Limited edition Gal Civ 3 for ?10 off Amazon, which came with a soundtrack disk and bonus content ingame, Sins of a Solar Empire:Rebellion (release edition or something) from GAME for ?4.99 which came with a bonus ship pack and a soundtrack CD again, and then just a few days ago, Torment:Tides of Numenara for ?7.99 from GAME which came with a soundtrack CD, physical map, and content ingame. And also around a year ago, Overwatch:Origins Edition - it was around the same price as if I bought it digitally, but thought I may as well help local business since I felt like buying it on the spot.

3DS games I will virtually always buy as physical copies - because 1) they will retain some(and in some cases increase) of their value in the future, so if I ever decide I'm tired of them, or if of course Nintendo ever decided to shut down access to downloading titles I will be able to sell them for a tidy sum, and 2) I can't really be bothered downloading things to the 3DS, or upgrading the SD storage.


----------



## Kalle (Oct 29, 2017)

Unless a game is digital only I always buy physical copies.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 30, 2017)

I prefer digital, especially since I'm pretty bad at being responsible. So if I lose a hard copy, chances are it's going to be gone for a while. Digital's just a lot safer of an option for me personally, but having the hard copies would be nice if your device ever malfunctioned or lost the data for your game


----------



## thisistian (Nov 2, 2017)

Physical - just personal preference.


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 2, 2017)

physical because I'm overly materialistic and like to display things on my shelf


----------



## BerryB (Nov 9, 2017)

This is a really interesting question.  For me, it really depends on which platform the game is for.  I have hundreds of games on PC (thanks to Steam sales...) and every single one is digital.  I really really don't like clutter, so I like not having to store them anywhere.  For my 3DS though, I always go with physical copies. I'm worried about running out of room or something. I don't even own many games for it, just a small handful, so they don't take up too much space.


----------



## Balverine (Nov 9, 2017)

Usually I buy physical, unless the digital version is just a lot cheaper or something


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 9, 2017)

Well, it depends. All of my Nintendo games are digital, mainly because you get more gold points on your nintendo account if you buy them digitally lol. But all of my Xbox games are physical


----------



## angiepie (Nov 13, 2017)

Both. For consoles I buy physical, but for my PC, I obviously buy them digitally.


----------



## DY14N (Nov 14, 2017)

I ALWAYS stick to physical, with only one exception. If it isn't available in a physical version, for example, Snake Pass? Then I would buy digital. Otherwise, I stick with physical for these reasons;

- I can sell the game once I complete it or get bored of it
- It feels nice seeing my little game collection
- I can let others borrow a game

And yes, I will pay extra to get physical instead of digital, as long as it's not TOO much more.


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 14, 2017)

Physical only - unless there’s no physical version AND it’s a game I absolutely can not live without (like Hatoful Boyfriend, lol). I like seeing my games displayed on a shelf and not having to worry about losing them all in case my account gets terminated or whatever (not that that has ever happened to me. I’ve just read a few times that violating Steam’s ToS in any way does cost you all of your games. I assume the same applies to the Nintendo eShop, PSN and Xbox Gold?)


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 16, 2017)

Physical since I actually want to get a tangible object for my money and I can also resell if I get tired of the game.


----------



## Ryumia (Nov 16, 2017)

*Q*: *Do you buy physical or digital games?*

*A*: I actually buy physical copies of my video games. It is something that I've always done throughout my entire life. Digital copies of games do worry me a bit because it does take up some space in your consoles and handhelds. If I plan to get digital copies then I would have to get more storage space, so I have enough for these digital copies to be stored in my New Nintendo 3DS XL. I currently have the default micro sd card, so I think it is my bet bet to stick with physical copies until I can get a screwdriver and a bigger micro sd card for it. Digital copies seem like they're great to have, but the storage spacing for them worries me.


----------



## Adriel (Nov 19, 2017)

physical for aaa games, digital for everything else


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 20, 2017)

I have generally preferred to purchase physical copies of video games, but I have bought digital versions of some games in the past so I'm not against doing so. Not entirely sure why I prefer physical, though at least one advantage to doing so is that I can sell the game later or get a refund if I don't end up enjoying the game.


----------



## Chele (Nov 29, 2017)

I?m not really sure. I always buy the physical copy, but I have never even thought about buying a digital. I?m not sure why, though. I see that on the eshop, there?s a lot of sales for the digital copy. I think that having a digital copy is good, because then you don?t have to worry about losing anything. But at the same time, what if your DS breaks and you can?t open it? How exactly are you supposed to get it back?


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 1, 2017)

I tend to prefer physical releases considering that developers can and might pull their games from the digital stores.


----------



## KPOP (Dec 4, 2017)

physical because package is everything
well no but still nice to have something to grab and have in your hands , IT IS ALL ABOUT THE EXPERIENCE


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 4, 2017)

physical because blowing on cartridge that's all i've really known?


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 4, 2017)

I prefer hard copies so I can resell them later if I don't use them anymore but I buy digital ones if I'm impatient.


----------



## PeachTea04 (Dec 5, 2017)

I like hard copies, cuz if my ds gets stolen I'm screwed


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 5, 2017)

I went all digital for the 3DS but I'm going all physical for the Switch. Funny thing that.


----------



## himeki (Dec 5, 2017)

i prefer digital, since it keeps all your games in one place, you can't lose them, you dont have to switch them out all the time and theyre just generally easier. however its really annoying when the digital game is like, ?59.99 and the physical game is like ?30 ugh


----------



## Ackee (Dec 5, 2017)

both, i guess? it just depends on what i can get my hands on.


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 5, 2017)

I prefer physical since digital take too much storage space sometimes ;-;... Plus my son likes to play on ou consoles. So it’s easier to take out the physical copy and put it high up to where he can’t reach and he’d play whatever is on the console (only Pikmin and a lot of demos). Plus I tend to “misplace” my 3DS (more like forget it) so yeah XD


----------



## Nightstar (Dec 5, 2017)

I prefer physical copies. Can't lose them with glitches if you have the physical disc in your hand. Plus, I don't like taking up endless storage space by downloading games. I have a few on my PS4 that were free, but mostly I get physical.


----------



## Mariotag (Dec 5, 2017)

I tend to alternate. Sometimes, there'll be a digital promotion, exclusive, or I'm just tired of going to switch games.
Other times I'll go physical. Like with a LE, or a preorder, or just cause it's normal.

As of now, I'm back into physical after having gone digital a while.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 7, 2017)

physical since they're usually cheaper and i like to hold it in my hands


----------



## Limon (Dec 7, 2017)

Physical copies are better in my opinion. I only download games digitally when they're hard to find in stores.


----------



## GabeTriste (Dec 7, 2017)

I always buy digital copies


----------



## WynterFrost (Dec 10, 2017)

So far I've always bought physical copies but it looks like I may have to go digital for Stardew Valley on the Switch


----------



## John Wick (Dec 10, 2017)

Blu Rose said:


> physical because blowing on cartridge that's all i've really known?



Ditto! 
Except for some PC games. Haven't had a PC since 2009 though. :-/


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 10, 2017)

physical!


----------



## Suyeon (Dec 10, 2017)

Physical unless there is literally no other way to get the game (or the physical is expensive as all get out). If the system goes bust or gets lost, you're only out of the system itself and 1 game, not the entire catalog and your account (idk if Nintendo has a way to freeze your account like the bank if your information/card gets stolen and transfer things over to a new system - since it's tied to the system itself tho... T_T). It's easy to replace a single game and console. Not so true when _everything_ is tied to an account that can be shut down, hacked, or otherwise be rendered non-functional by a separate entity.


----------



## quinnetmoi (Dec 13, 2017)

My boyfriend and I both like to own the physical copies, only buying digital when there doesn't seem like any other logical choice. (Like the game is digital only, or we can't find anyone selling a physical copy nearby.) Even though, we still plan on tracking down a physical for those we can't find someday. We love to brag our collection of consoles and games. c:


----------



## windloft (Dec 13, 2017)

a mixture of both. because i'm confined to my home, i tend to buy digital copies. i do make a couple exceptions, mostly when it comes up to sales and all that jazz.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 14, 2017)

physical for console digital for pc. i don't even have a cd reader on my current computer and having a bunch of cds all over is a Pain, besides i use steam for most of my pc games. 
consoles often have more limited memory space and it's usually just way easier to have a physical copy instead of waiting fifty years for a game to download from their sucky shop. and you can still use your computer when you're downloading pc games, consoles go all "uhh download will b finished in 800 hours :')" and you can't use them while theyre downloading


----------



## Feloreena (Dec 14, 2017)

I prefer having physical games, but since I play mostly PC games it's typical that digital is the way to go.


----------



## busy.crossing (Dec 14, 2017)

Physical. Mostly to retain trade in value and so I can lend them to friends etc. If digital was cheaper it may be different but since they are the same price I don't see much point.

My exceptions are New Leaf because I knew it would be a game I played often and daily I didn't always want to have to switch out cartridges and Mario Kart 7 as it came with my console as a digital game.


----------



## phoenyx9 (Dec 15, 2017)

I like to buy physical copies.  however some of the sales on psn are too good to pass up.  also after having a ps+ membership for several years, I have a lot of digital games for my ps3/ps4/psvita now.   

I also like to 'collect' virtual console games on my 3ds.


----------



## Magicat (Dec 23, 2017)

I mostly get digital games, though that doesn't mean I don't have physical copies from gifts and such. Since there's not many organized stores near where I live that sells games, and the stores that do always seem to be out of stock on more popular games, I prefer to get them digitally since all I have to do is purchase the game and download it. I'm also very disorganized, so having the game downloaded on the console instead of having a physical copy I can lose.
I'll make exceptions if I see a game I'm not too sure about, or if there's a sale on a game I would really love to buy. There's this local video game story about 20-30 miles away from me that, although they have an issue with keeping games in stock, are great with used prices and giving money back. Like, depending on the physical quality of the game I return, I've gotten 50-75% of my money back, and even more so if I get in-store credit instead of cash.


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 23, 2017)

Physical (if possible) for 2 reasons:
I like displaying games (especially special editions)
I can trade the game in if it was not what I was expecting



Spoiler: Yay for physical!








I will get digital games if they're on sale or hard to find physical though ;u;


----------



## EmeraldJourney (Feb 15, 2021)

HungryForCereal said:


> most of the time i buy the digital version as i find it better for me since there will be no chance i could misplace the games since i have a bad habit of misplacing everything i use. im not really a collect & display type of person too. i know some people like buying physical games and display the boxes but nah, not my thing.



I buy both for various reasons, collecting, nostalgia but I have over 400 digital games too so it goes to show both media's can still exist.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

i get a mix of both depending on what's cheaper lol
i do prefer digital games mainly for the fact i'm super lazy and can't be bothered to get up and change the game cards


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2021)

i only ever buy physical copies. :’)


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Feb 16, 2021)

I mostly buy secondhand physical copies and only ever buy digital ones if I'm 100% sure that they're not physical at all, such as Yume Nikki and Among Us.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Feb 16, 2021)

I always buy physical copies of games whenever possible. I prefer it for a few of reasons, mainly for collection purposes (it's nice seeing all the games you own displayed in shelves), for saving space on my console's hard drive (which is why it pains me that systems like the PS4 force you to install the game onto the hard drive in order to play it) and to truly own a game, since in theory a digital game could be taken away from you and that would be that. The only time I'll buy digital is when a physical copy of the game doesn't exist.


----------



## JemAC (Feb 16, 2021)

I used to always buy physical copies, a lot the games I played when I was very young didn't have digital copies so the only way to play the game was to purchase the actual cartridge or disc. Also as some others have mentioned it's nice collecting the physical copies for display purposes or for nostalgia to look back on later. These days though I do have more of a mixture between physical and digital copies; one because I sometimes play the Sims 4 and as my MacBook is usually the closest computer to hand its easier for me to have a digital copy so I don't have to go the hassle of getting any add-ons to be able to insert a disc and secondly I've found that its easier to have digital copies for my switch, I already have an SD card for more storage space and its means I don't have to constantly change the games around or carry them around with me if I'm away from home with my switch - I do have some physical copes for it but mostly I only keep Pokemon Shield in as the cartridge and play most of my other games digitally.


----------



## Manah (Feb 16, 2021)

Physical whenever possible unless physical doesn't exist or is much more expensive/hard to get. I like putting things on shelves and I don't like paying extra for storage. Especially when developers cheap out on carts and expect me to download 2/3 of the game, or just put a download code in a box and call it physical. I flat out refuse to buy those games at all.


----------



## piske (Feb 16, 2021)

I tend to prefer physical games but since I mostly game on PC most of mine are digital. I wanted a physical copy of ACNH but to guarantee getting it on launch I bought digital. I think it’s just because I like to be able to move it from system to system if needed and I grew-up with physical copies.


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 16, 2021)

I prefer buying physical games! I like having a collection and seeing all the pretty box art and such. Whenever I can I try to buy physical over digital but that’s been trickier with the pandemic and such.

I own New Horizons digitally because the day it was released was the first day of lockdown in my province! I wish I had the physical copy but it is nice being able to play it easily while having something else in my switch. 

Even though I prefer digital I don’t end up buying like, Limited Release Editions of smaller/indie games. I’d love to have physical copies of everything but ordering things into Canada can be a hassle sometimes so if I can’t physically buy the game in person I tend to opt for just getting it digitally.


----------



## Corrie (Feb 16, 2021)

I prefer physical but as of late due to lockdown and generally cheaper prices, I've been buying digital versions of games.


----------



## Holla (Feb 17, 2021)

Both though more digital as of late. I don't have any major game stores nearby and shipping has been pretty unreliable.

I will still buy physical copies though if there's a good sale or I find a used copy. Also if it's a game I'm unsure if I will like I get it physically so I can at least resell it later if I don't like it.

As much as I like having a physical collection it is nice to have your most commonly played games digitally so you don't have to switch out gamecards as often. I'm glad my copy of ACNH is digital for this reason.


----------



## chocopug (Feb 17, 2021)

I buy a mix. Although I like physical games, digital is so much easier when it comes to storage and actually getting the game (no waiting for it to ship, no going to a store and not knowing if it's in stock...). I also go for digital for games like Animal Crossing where I don't want to be constantly swapping cartridges in and out every day.


----------



## ArcticFox37 (Feb 17, 2021)

I have mostly been buying digital recently, mostly because a lot of the indie games that I'm interested in on the switch don't have physical versions or had a very limited physical run. I also play a lot of games that benefit from being able to play at anytime (like animal crossing), so the digital format is way nicer for those. The switch is actually the first system I've had (besides a PC) that I've really made liberal use of digital games, and its honestly really nice to be able to play games whenever I want without worrying about cartridges. On my 3Ds, I always used physical copies except for virtual console games.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 17, 2021)

I've had a handful of digital games, but I prefer to go physical. At least it'll guarantee that I own the game and will always work provided I take good care of it. Both of them have their own perks so it's 75% physical and 25% digital for me. I don't really mind having to swap the game cards since I barely take my Switch outside with me.


----------



## kayleee (Feb 17, 2021)

Mostly physical but occasionally digital. Idk I like having a physical object especially if I’m paying $60 for a game. it makes me feel better about the purchase for some reason lol


----------



## Corndoggy (Feb 17, 2021)

Generally i will get digital if they are smaller games or are on sale (especially cos otome you can only get digital) but for the more mainstream nintendo games i like to get physical if thats an option


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 17, 2021)

Digital copies aren't as satisfying as physical copies for me.

I hate digital. Also, if you lose your console, you won't have to reinstall it on a new one all over again. Just pop in a physical copy and start playing.


----------



## porkpie28 (Feb 18, 2021)

digital versions  too lazy to buy games, also right now shops are shut


----------



## Pintuition (Feb 19, 2021)

I have a few physical copies but I don't really like storing them. I have a tiny living space so it's just not practical for me. I chiefly buy digital copies now! I really like having physical copies but it's not in the cards for me right now!


----------



## mocha. (Feb 19, 2021)

I used to buy physical but swapped to digital more recently due to impatience/ease. I kind of wish Nintendo would allow for some sort of trade-off for digital games because there are a few I don’t play a lot & can’t sell unlike a physical copy


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 19, 2021)

I always buy physical copies


----------



## Shawna (Feb 19, 2021)

I hardly buy physical copies anymore.  It's mostly digital for me.


----------



## xhyloh (Feb 19, 2021)

i prefer physical games for the box art and ability to switch discs/cartridges between systems, but i've bought a few digital downloads now and then


----------



## Flicky (Feb 20, 2021)

Physical. I like to believe that when/if I get bored of a game, I should have the right to sell it on to someone else. Also, the boxes always look brilliant on display!


----------



## BluebearL (Feb 26, 2021)

A bit of both. If the storage on a switch was more substantial and didn’t require an expensive micro SD card I would buy more digital. I don’t like the clutter of buying physical cases for games, dvds etc. It’s just not the way anymore, I am hoping nintendo will start making their products digital like the new Xbox and PlayStation have. It just makes sense. I like the convenience, simplicity and compactness of digital games.


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Feb 26, 2021)

The only physical game I have is Animal Crossing, mostly because it's the reason I bought my switch and I always play it. I just leave the cartridge in my switch. Every other game I have is digital though. It's nice being able to buy games at your convenience instead or going out shopping or having to wait after buying online.


----------



## Poppies_92 (Feb 26, 2021)

I've gone all digital, I truly hate having boxes of games, even movies etc.... I honestly think gaming in truly headed towards a digital/streaming service in the years to come. Gaming is just the last media headed towards that way. convenience always wins

The last game I picked physical was breath of the wild when the switch first released.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Mar 2, 2021)

I always buy physical, as I simply don’t trust my console to save it properly. It is probably safe to buy them, but like eh there is a chance!


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 2, 2021)

I always go with physical. From how I see it, 10 years from now, I’d like to have access to all my games, as eventually they won’t be able to connect to the online services. On the off chance the system breaks and I can’t redownload games.

Plus it’s always good having the option to resell a game you no longer want. Bought Splatoon 2 for $60, resold it for $40 after I had my fill of it. Can use that money to buy new games. ^^


----------



## ForgottenT (Mar 2, 2021)

Digital only, faster loading, and it's convenient.


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Mar 2, 2021)

If it is available in a physical copy I get the physical copy, I only really buy a digital copy if that's the only copy available like the Life is Strange games.


----------



## nordskjev (Mar 2, 2021)

Mostly physical copies - I keep my games in a display case and it looks so great! I often buy collector's editions so there's a lot of stuff in it haha


----------



## Merielle (Mar 2, 2021)

I prefer physical if possible; something about having a game on a cartridge feels more secure to me, whereas with digital copies I worry about losing save data/etc. if something happens to the device it's on.  Plus, I like putting my games up on my shelf too, and sometimes I just like to study the box art for a bit.  I usually only get digital copies if they're the only option available, or if it's a gift from someone.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 2, 2021)

If it's a big/major game title, I'll buy physical. So for games like Breath of the Wild or Mario Odyssey etc. I'll also buy digital if it's going to be a long term game like Animal Crossing. But I buy digital for indie games (no choice usually lol).


----------



## cherrygirl (Mar 4, 2021)

I used to buy mostly physical copies but I think I might be heading into more digital. I’m currently making a pc so that’ll be digital but for my Xbox I’m going to go more digital when I used to buy physical purely was I have a habit of wanting older games that aren’t being sold as physical copies anymore and I share the Xbox so I have to constantly change the disk and I can’t be bothered doing that any more lol. 
but for some reason I’ll continue to buy physical game for switch digital just doesn’t seem right for me


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 4, 2021)

Physical. Although it's easier to lose, I like being able to have the game cartridge with me. 
Also I get gold points from it


----------



## techno_charlie (Mar 4, 2021)

I love the convenience of digital games, but for me having a physical game makes me want to play it more. So if it's available I'll go for the physical version. Also love to display all my games! Bookshelfs are pretty sweet but since I don't own many books I'll go for video games instead lol


----------



## FantasticHaxorus (Mar 4, 2021)

I mostly buy digital games but occasionally I’ll go out my way for a physical if it’s something more expensive (most nintendo games) in case I want to resell it later, or if it’s something really special to me/exciting (I preordered a game for the first time in my life just so I could get a physical copy of No Straight Roads last summer).


----------



## amemome (Mar 4, 2021)

I love buying physical copies but recently, have only been purchasing digitally. It's really difficult for me to go to game stores so usually it's much easier just to sign into the digital store and buy a copy of a game that way.


----------



## TemalRustic (Mar 17, 2021)

HungryForCereal said:


> most of the time i buy the digital version as i find it better for me since there will be no chance i could misplace the games since i have a bad habit of misplacing everything i use. im not really a collect & display type of person too. i know some people like buying physical games and display the boxes but nah, not my thing.



I buy mostly digital, it's just convenient and easy to do and sometimes you get good deals off of places like cdkeys. Also not having a physical copy means I don't need physical storage or I won't lose the cart.


----------



## Hype (Mar 17, 2021)

Whatever is the most convenient at the moment


----------



## Lavamaize (Mar 21, 2021)

I usually always buy physical. I like the idea of actually owning a physical item (the box and cartridge) and being able to have it later on in life as well without worrying about the console breaking. I will sometimes buy digital though if it is a game that I will not spend hours at a time playing (more of an "in-between game) solely due to convenience of switching from one game to another without removing a cartridge.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 22, 2021)

Both. Getting Pokkén Tournament DX on digital next week. Also bought Super Mario 3D All-Stars on physical a month ago. Although- here is the thing with physical- most of the data needed for download is already on there.


----------



## BlueOceana (Mar 23, 2021)

I would rather buy the physical copy if I can, but I have bought digital too.


----------



## Coach (Mar 23, 2021)

I prefer physical, but I will get digital too. I got AC digital because of convenience, detroit become human digital because it was cheaper for example. If I know I will want to keep the game then digital is more realistic, but otherwise physical is better.


----------



## N e s s (Mar 23, 2021)

Rule of thumb is single player/party games is physical, multiplayer is digital. Games that are exclusively multiplayer are eventually gonna be dead anyway so there’s not much of an issue.

I’d much rather have physical for a game like Mario Kart or Zelda so I can preserve those games in case I feel like playing my switch in the next 4-8 years, kind of like with my GameCube.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Mar 23, 2021)

I try to buy physical if possible, imo it feels better to have an actual copy in my hands. But I_ will _buy digital if it's cheaper/more convenient - bought Sleeping Dogs for £3 during a sale for example.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2021)

i play on pc so its all digital for me, less scratched up discs


----------



## th8827 (Mar 25, 2021)

For PC, digital.

For game systems, I like to get physical for series that I really like, and Digital for other games, as well as games that are rare or digital only.


----------



## Foreverfox (Mar 25, 2021)

I always buy physical copies of games.


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 27, 2021)

I try to buy physical copies of games whenever I can; I've always preferred having a tangible good rather than spending the exact same price for something I can't resell or touch. In addition, physical copies have the benefit of taking up way less space on the console (especially on the Switch), so it's beneficial in that sense as well.

The only exception is of course if the game is exclusively digital, or if physical copies are no longer being made for a certain game, such as ARMs or the first Dragon Quest Builders.


----------



## Bluelady (Mar 30, 2021)

I prefer buying physical for gaming consoles. A few years ago, the memory card for my 3ds corrupted twice. Only one game was saved. Ever since then I only buy the physical version of a game.

My PC is the exception though, because most of the games are sold platforms like Steam.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 31, 2021)

I usually buy digital unless they are Nintendo games! I've started to play a lot of "indie" games that I don't think have physical copies? Or if they do idk where to get them, especially since I'm still sort of quarantining myself


----------



## Alexander97 (Apr 26, 2021)

I do a good mix of both. I see the pros and cons of both, but if I had to choose, I’d go with physical copy’s only because it takes less space on the system vs downloads which needs lots of space for the software. Zelda botw is a great example. Physically the game takes megabytes vs the download taking 14 gigabytes.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 26, 2021)

I prefer physical but I will sometimes buy digital copies of games.


----------



## BalloonFight (Apr 26, 2021)

I basically only buy physical copies of games. Generally the only time I don't are if they're just not released physically, or if their physical releases are legit limited editions (like some indie games for instance) where they're either sold out, or too expensive.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Apr 26, 2021)

I used to buy physical copies of games. I liked having them, and they looked nice on my bookshelf. But, the older I get, the more I think that digital copies are a better idea, so I only buy digitally. Mostly on Steam. They use less resources to produce, don't take up physical space and are more convenient to access. I want to amass fewer material goods as I go on, because I realize it isn't important to me anymore. The experience of playing a game is more important than the possession of a physical copy of the game.  

I'm probably just old and not thinking straight.


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 26, 2021)

usually digital because I'm impatient and don't want to order the game and have to wait for it to arrive lol. I also don't know where I'd keep physical copies!


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 26, 2021)

I buy physical mostly. I think all the digital games I have I only bought digitally because they didn’t have a physical release.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 26, 2021)

Hmm good question. I mostly buy my games on physical copies, but recently I bought 2 games digitally on my Switch which were Super Mario Maker 2 and Animal Crossing New Horizons. I guess the only time I get physical copies is if I see a good price for a game that has a good discount I will get it. Very rarely I see that with digital games since its still new to me.


----------



## -Lychee- (Apr 26, 2021)

Both. Depends what is most convenient at the time.


----------



## meltydoll (Apr 26, 2021)

If it's for Playstation, I buy digital because that way me and my boyfriend can share the same copy of the game. Sometimes if I do find PS game from really good sale on market I buy it then, if it's the game I have interest to. 
Switch games I buy physical except few of them I bought from eShop.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop (Apr 28, 2021)

I buy physical games for my playstation.  When it comes to my Nintendo Switch it really depends on the game, if it's a game that I know I may play often and don't want to have to continue to switch out the cartridge I will buy digital that way all I have to do is click on it and play. I do like having something physical in my hand as well.


----------



## demoness (May 9, 2021)

digital so i can avoid clutter and live in my house without valueless plastic


----------



## Romaki (May 19, 2021)

Physical. I can still have them if my console breaks or if I want to change my account.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 19, 2021)

I try to always go with physical purchases because I like having the box simply for its cool artwork and to feel like I actually own something. Physical copies feel safer to have because I don't have to worry about losing the game if I lose/damage the console. All that would be lost is the save file, but that's only if I didn't save a copy into the cloud. I'd rather lose hours in a game rather than the $60 game I decided to get digitally.

If I have no other options, then I go with digital purchases for the sake of convenience, or if it's only available via Virtual Console. Games I bought digitally include:

Spyro Reignited Trilogy (Switch Version)
Super Mario Maker 2
Stardew Valley (Switch Version)
Doraemon Story of Seasons (Switch Version)
Virtual Console on the Wii and New Nintendo 3DS:

Paper Mario N64
Mario Party 2
Yoshi's Story
Super Metroid
Earthbound
Pokémon Crystal
Metroid NES
LoZ Link's Awakening DX
LoZ Oracle of Ages/Seasons


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 25, 2021)

I only buy physical, except if it doesn't exist. I really enjoy being able to display them and it's also better in case you want to resell it later. 
The very first Switch game that I bought is sadly only as digital version available >;


----------



## vanivon (May 25, 2021)

it depends on a few things for me: the game, its size, & how much space i have available. i used to vastly prefer physical copies, but now i way prefer digital in most cases if I’ve got the space on my device for them.

And of course if it’s a game I Really Want and it has a limited physical edition, i am Getting that limited physical edition instead. otherwise digital if i have space on my system & physical if i don’t have space.


----------



## _Donut_ (May 25, 2021)

When it's some "special edition" I might go for the physical one but for my switch I'm more and more moving over to digital games from the eshop since it's just so much quicker & easier to play on the go (not having to constantly switch the game cartridge).


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

I personally prefer owning digital copies as I always have a hard time maintaining physical copies. I am prone to losing things and/or breaking things so owning digital copies is such a step up.


----------



## vixened (May 27, 2021)

I like digital copies since it's more convenient but I used to get physical copies before the pandemic


----------



## Biyaya (May 27, 2021)

I'm a sucker for physical, but I'm transitioning to digital (and used physical copies) for environmental reasons.


----------



## corncob (May 27, 2021)

this one's always a hard decision for me bc on one hand, digital is really convenient because i'll never have to worry about losing or breaking the cartridge, or forgetting it if i'm going somewhere.

but on the other hand i'm sort of paranoid about losing digital data ( probably silly nowadays, but... i'm old ;v; ) and it's just sort of nice to have something physical to touch. idk, monkey brain says touch hand better 

but in the end it really depends on the game, what the availability is, and the price point of the format at the time. i bought 3d allstars physical & AC physical because i got them both on sale that way; there are several others i've bought digital because it was just easier lol


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 28, 2021)

I think I prefer digital copies at this point, takes up less physical space!


----------



## Orius (Oct 1, 2021)

Usually digital as it's easier to just go through a dozen games (and then refund them) on Steam. Saves space, yes, but also saves time that I would have to spend to open the case, take out the cartridge and insert into my Switch. I'm lazy like that. Double-clicks are the way for me.

But for Switch, I've actually opted to go physical this time round just to start a collection. I do get the appeal for physical games, and I'm somewhat of an avid supporter because I think physical collections make for nice shelf decor. I have a small collection of blu-ray movies myself, and collections like these just let you express yourself and your interests, so it's not bad.

Though I might have to sell off some of those abandoned games I didn't bother to play like Let's Go Eevee and Pokémon Sword. And that's the other benefit of physical games - you could sell them and make a small return.


----------



## BakaRina (Oct 1, 2021)

I prefer to get digital games over physical games since the disc could get damaged or be rendered unplayable if something happens to it, though I prefer to get the physical games sometimes if it comes with other stuff. The only time where I'll always get the physical games is for the new 3Ds since digital games take up waaaaay to much memory and I don't want to try to mess with changing the memory card that's inside of it.


----------

